# Leopard Gecko, GSP coral, and Crested gecko (for Grete_J)



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey all I got a new camera for X-mas and am still figuring it out. Long time no talk everyone, I'm back
Here are some of my leopard gecko "Mack". Any morph ideas? Oh and the ipod touch is for size comparison. He is 90g.














































And here is a shot of on of the cresteds underside for Grete_J. Do you see any pores? I have two now (seperate tanks)










And here is a shot of a GSP coral polyp:









I love the camera macro mode. It can literally be on the subject. Its a pentax WG1 and is fully waterproof. But I'm still figuring it out. The detail on macromode is great.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice man!! macro is awsome to have i used it all the time on my point and shoot!


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> very nice man!! macro is awsome to have i used it all the time on my point and shoot!


Thanks It really is nice. The depth of field on a pint and shoots sensor is very interesting for macro.

Best regards,

Bodhin


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah it amazing what they can do! i want to get a mecro lens for my DSLR but money wont let me right now. O well birthdays soon lol.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> yeah it amazing what they can do! i want to get a mecro lens for my DSLR but money wont let me right now. O well birthdays soon lol.


I know what you mean, I was looking for a mcaro lense too for my pentax dslr. But the cheapest I could find was over 300$. And currently the point and shott is taking better pictures.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah thats why i own a point and shoot as well as the big cam. plus its simple to carry and lighter.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> yeah thats why i own a point and shoot as well as the big cam. plus its simple to carry and lighter.


True that!


----------

